# My new Boer Doe! MAYA



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is our new doe Maya. Just got her last weekend and she is a tank! Love her already! 

She was AI'd to Broome T15. Anyone know anything about him? He throws wide and long does from what I have seen, but have been trying to find a pic of him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice looking girl! Congrats!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

oh maya!!:slapfloor:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure is a tank, beautiful one at that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love her! Congrats!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Lovely girl! Looks just as delicious as she possibly can, I'm sure she'll make awesome kids for you.


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful full blood doe. She is so in proportion. Just perfect!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Maya! Pretty girl! She would look good in a pink collar too


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It is a 4H clover collar. All I had on hand this week. She will probably get a bright purple one next trip to TSC.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I found a picture of a daughter of Broome T15. Couldn't find a pic of him. He is a son of Gauge, which makes him related to the sire of Crossroads' doe Dandi and my red doe Scrappy.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice looking doe


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> I found a picture of a daughter of Broome T15. Couldn't find a pic of him. He is a son of Gauge, which makes him related to the sire of Crossroads' doe Dandi and my red doe Scrappy.


That's awesome!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tenacross- thanks so much. Wow, small world. The breeder I bought her from bought out the guy who originally owned Broome T15, and has his straws. She is RBGO Maya from River View Boer goats. I bid on her in the auction, but did not get her. Then, the guy who outbid me, voided his bid. (he did not read the delivery circumstances). So, I guess it was meant to be for me to have her.

She has many enoblements on each side. I am really happy with her. She needs a bit of a better top line, but my Buck has that, so hopefully he will pass it on to her kids next breeding season.


----------

